# thuglifeballin's 10 thousand questions topic



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

I ALLREADY ORDERED THE MOST EXPENSIVE COMPONENT SET AND 6x9S, AND AMP FOR THE HIGHS, I WANT TO GO WITH 2 15 INCH T2'S, AND THE BIG T AMP, THE BIGGEST THEY CARRY, IS THIS OVER KILL, THE GUY THATS GONNA DO THE INSTALL SAYS ID BE GOOD WITH 12S??  BUT I WANT THEM 15S! :0


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

ANYBODY?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the t4000.1 will smoke a pair the t2 series subs


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 29 2007, 02:27 PM~7797604
> *the t4000.1 will smoke a pair the t2 series subs
> *


THINK IM GEETING THE T2000?? AND THE TWO 15 INCH T2 SUBS, WITH A 10 FARAD CAP, 0 GUAGE WIRE? ANY SUGGESTIONS, ??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 29 2007, 04:37 PM~7797639
> *THINK IM GEETING THE T2000?? AND THE TWO 15 INCH T2 SUBS, WITH A 10 FARAD CAP, 0 GUAGE WIRE? ANY SUGGESTIONS, ??
> *


ditch the cap and get a high output alternator, and a strong underhood batt and one in the trunk, upgrade underhood wires to 1/0ga

3^ft per sub net (minimum)


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, I've got a T 1500's - rated at like 2500 watts with one yellow top in the front and two group 31 yellow tops in the trunk and this things still drain my power. I would suggest you get the biggest alt. you can and a bunch of batteries. the T 1500 is a class ab amp so it's a little power hungry the T 2000 is a class d so it's more efficient but if you plan on banging it a lot don't rely on a cap no matter how many farads, remember it takes power to make power. good luck.
oh, and one more thing 0 gauge to your alt. and 0 gauge frame grounds for every battery p.s. i do this for a living.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 29 2007, 07:17 PM~7799024
> *ditch the cap and get a high output alternator, and a strong underhood batt and one in the trunk, upgrade underhood wires to 1/0ga
> 
> 3^ft per sub net (minimum)
> *


damn i didnt want to have to add batts  , and i got a big trunk, 96 fleetwood, will them 15s have enough space? should i go down to 12's? i get a 75% discount from rockford so i was just trying to get the most boom for my car? im getting the component set, and the 6x9s and amp for my highs, the best ones rockford makes, and i allrady have the rockford amp kit set up for those, but what do you think i should get for subs??/amp, combo? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

honestly you wont fit ported 15s in that ride, Id go with 12s


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 29 2007, 08:38 PM~7799594
> *honestly you wont fit ported 15s in that ride, Id go with 12s
> *


thanks for the advise, i really wanted 15s though  oh well, so will i be all right running the 2 12inch t2's off a t2000 amp with just 0 gauge and a 10 farad cap? no extra batts...or up grades..?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 29 2007, 08:55 PM~7799713
> *thanks for the advise, i really wanted 15s though  oh well, so will i be all right running the 2  12inch t2's off a t2000 amp with just 0 gauge and a 10 farad cap? no extra batts...or up grades..?
> *


i want to get the best stuff i can fit in my trunk ''rockford'' that wont require extra batteries or stuff i have to pay for thats non rockford equipment, any system ideas would be appreciated i allread ordered the component set 6x9s and amp for the highs so i need suggestions on the subs and amp combo.........


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

hey I got the same deal bro (installer incentive program) two t2 15's in my bubble chevy right now, you wont hear those mids and highs over 2 t2's . i am actually redoing my set up right now. they are sending me 4 T1 15's and 2 of the new T1500's and too much on the mids and highs to list, well, maybe not. 4 p2 8's (rear deck) 2 T5.25" coax sets (rear sails) 2 T6.5" comp sets (front doors) and 2 T4" coax sets (A-pillars & dash) with 3 T400/2's and one T400/4. so you can do 2 T2 15's it just might be more work than a square box. I know I've seen me do it.


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

hey and if you don't want to buy a whole bunch of extra stuff just do one of the new T1500's and 1 t2 15 and you'll be happy it will round out you system with those mids & highs and you won't need the extra batts. as much but I would suggest getting at least 1 more in the future.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 09:16 PM~7799902
> *hey and if you don't want to buy a whole bunch of extra stuff just do one of the new T1500's and 1 t2 15 and you'll be happy it will round out you system with those mids & highs and you won't need the extra batts. as much but I would suggest getting at least 1 more in the future.
> *


 :0 damn bro you know whatsup! yea a bubble is pretty much ike a fleet, what you think i should get??? just one t2 15 and a t1500???? some o guageand a capicitor?


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah man one T2 15 and I think you'll be happy those things are loud. maybe some dynamat too, the panels on these cars are so big they flex a lot. just try not to block the rear deck & back seat area. so the bass can travel into the car, I've seen people try to tuck their boxes up there to save room and it just makes a lot of trunk rattle and not much bass in the car.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

NO CAPS :twak:

do it right the 1st time and you wont have to spend money over and over


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 09:33 PM~7800113
> *yeah man one T2 15 and I think you'll be happy those things are loud. maybe some dynamat too, the panels on these cars are so big they flex a lot. just try not to block the rear deck & back seat area. so the bass can travel into the car, I've seen people try to tuck their boxes up there to save room and it just makes a lot of trunk rattle and not much bass in the car.
> *


 yea i hear you i had 2 lil 10s and they rattled my trunk nasty!and you could see the car flexing when the trunk was closed! im gonnahave to bolt my chrome rocker panels and use alot of dynamat, i think yourright ill justgetone 15 t2 an the t1500 amp t go with the stuff i allready ordered! i realy appreciate theadvise! you go any pics?


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah spend the money you would spend on the cap on batteries


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

i'll have to find my camera tomorrow and post em' up


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 29 2007, 09:37 PM~7800157
> *NO CAPS :twak:
> 
> do it right the 1st time and you wont have to spend money over and over
> *


sorry bro im not that educated on systems, this is my first ''real system'' i try to put together, im just going with whatevr tha guy at the lil local stereo place told me to get? so them caps are no good huh? :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

im just trying to put a rockford system together in my 96 fleetwood, that will be competition worthy, im up for any recomendations!


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

the problem with caps is that they take longer to charge than discharge so you'll get a good burst of power and then it's constantly trying to charge and becomes another draw on your system a battery may not discharge as fast but it will hold the charge much much longer and improve your output much better as well as keep your lights from dimming and the rest of the car's power needs supplied


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 10:01 PM~7800336
> *the problem with caps is that they take longer to charge than discharge so you'll get a good burst of power and then it's constantly trying to charge and becomes another draw on your system a battery may not discharge as fast but it will hold the charge much much longer and improve your output much better as well as keep your lights from dimming and the rest of the car's power needs supplied
> *


thats cool i dont mind buyin the stuff, i just need some one to tell me what to get... i already ordered that 5.5 component set 6x9s and the amp and amp kit for thehighs,. so now i get the t2 15 and the t1500 amp, and a optima batt? what else do i need to order from rockford????


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

you should be good on the rockford stuff with that just make sure you get the new T amps (the little black ones) the T1500-1bd - it does 1500 at 1 ohm so get the dual 2ohm T215d2


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

well man it's been good talkin to ya but I gotta go to bed (wife's bitchin') it's 1:20 here.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 10:18 PM~7800447
> *you should be good on the rockford stuff with that just make sure you get the new T amps (the little black ones) the T1500-1bd - it does 1500 at 1 ohm so get the dual 2ohm  T215d2
> *


  thats what imtaking about bro! give me them model #s,so my wife can order me all this shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 10:18 PM~7800447
> *you should be good on the rockford stuff with that just make sure you get the new T amps (the little black ones) the T1500-1bd - it does 1500 at 1 ohm so get the dual 2ohm  T215d2
> *


cool but i think the lil black ones are p not t? the t amps are grey and black arent they??


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 29 2007, 10:40 PM~7800596
> *cool but i think the lil black ones are p not t? the t amps are grey and black arent they??
> *


nevermind i found it on the web site, it uses 4 gauge wire instead of 0/1? man i priced the components and i figued that this guy here in town at the stereo shop got me to order p series components and 6x9s instead of t!!! that sucks! i told him the best! that price wasnt an issue! :angry: p200 amp p152s components and some p1692cs 6x9s, :angry: if i pay 100$ more i can get all t series shit !! i got that 75% discount! damn it should i sell the stuff or just install it and try toget the sub and amp combo right this time!? :uh: i should just learn fom this forum and orderand install myself!


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

my wife gets a 75% discount on rockford fosgate, so i want to get a booming system for my 96 fleetwood, i need a list! what should i get!!!????


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

75% shitttt....can u hit me up on a price on this amp T10001bd? i need three of them...
for uself gett 2 t212 in a ported box
and two T10001bd..


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 10:05 AM~7802743
> *75% shitttt....can u hit me up on a price on this amp T10001bd? i need three of them...
> for uself gett 2 t212 in a ported box
> and two T10001bd..
> *


thanks .. pm sent,, my price is with shipping included


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i was thinkin bout 1 t2 15 d2 powered by a t 1500 1bd amp? a a t1525 5.25 component set , t1693c 6x9's, and a t 400 amp for highs????? what you guys think? its going in a 96 fleetwood.... :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

2 15"s and two of them amps!


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 12:33 PM~7803630
> *2 15"s and two of them amps!
> *


  that sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i pm'd u man...get baq at me


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 12:42 PM~7803707
> *i pm'd u man...get baq at me
> *


pm sent


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pmd u baq...it also depend on what kinda bass u like? deep, hard knock, spl,sql?


----------



## AK 47 (Feb 20, 2007)

u gots a pm


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pm sent...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 09:51 AM~7802662
> *my wife gets a 75% discount on rockford fosgate, so i want to get a booming system for my 96 fleetwood, i need a list! what should i get!!!????
> *


T40001BD 

how much 4 me ?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 09:51 AM~7802662
> *my wife gets a 75% discount on rockford fosgate, so i want to get a booming system for my 96 fleetwood, i need a list! what should i get!!!????
> *


you should get 
2 sets T62S
2 each T2 DVC 15" 4 Ohm 
get a T40001BD 
let the subs share 4700 watts at 1 ohm 
and a T8004 for the highs


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol remember if that one amp brakes u'll have to pay tha whole amount AGIAN....instead of getting 3 or 4 smaller ones, like what im doin


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4700 watts is way toomuch for them two subs


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:19 PM~7803964
> *4700 watts is way toomuch for them two subs
> *



shows what you know 
i am running a T40001bd on 1 each T2 12" at 2 ohms 3700 watts 

yes in theory it is to much power 
by factory specs it is to much power 

i smell no voice coil burning 
and my suspension is not bottoming out 

1 had 2 15 " T2 

i know all about it 


i use a 2006 350 z now and you can't fit 4 ,t10001bd

from the past 






































i was using these subs in 2005 when you got your 1st hardon for them


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:18 PM~7803957
> *lol remember if that one amp brakes u'll have to pay tha whole amount AGIAN....instead of getting 3 or 4 smaller ones, like what im doin
> *



i was at the spl show yesterday in Hialeah at Superior Sound 
i did not see you out there


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and u wont...im telling you whats good for ur pocket...if u got money to blow out ur ass than have fun doing so...

but u dont even know what im building so i wouldnt speak about what u dont know


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

granted running them at two ohms wouldnt be a problem....but whats the point of getting such a big amp in the 1st place? if u cant use it to its potential?

i aint tryin to look for no online beef....im just giving my opion like every asshole here..


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:38 PM~7804138
> *and u wont...im telling you whats good for ur pocket...if u got money to blow out ur ass than have fun doing so...
> 
> but u dont even know what im building so i wouldnt speak about what u dont know
> *


i did not say i knew what your are building 

don't care what your building 

you seemed to be nicer when you PM me 50 questions 
about RF power series line when you wanted pricing on subs 
for T1 and T2 about 8-12 months ago 

let me guess from that time, you have been working on this same setup 
and you still are not done

and i asked you to come by the shop in Davie and you told me you can;t drive the car only tow it 





you sure seemed to take all the info you could from me


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:40 PM~7804169
> *granted running them at two ohms wouldnt be a problem....but whats the point of getting such a big amp in the 1st place? if u cant use it to its potential?
> 
> i aint tryin to look for no online beef....im just giving my opion like every asshole here..
> *


not looking 4 beef 
just truth 

T2 15 " 2 each 4 ohm subs
you can load the two at 1ohm 

the amp makes 4700 watts at 1 ohm 

2350 watts per sub 

they can hold that power all day long


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'll be honest...my setup that im doin came from most of the info you gave me
i was being honest with this guy, if you have the money then yeah go for it...but when ur only 18 like myself and in a budget working fulltime and still doin ur car the RIGHT WAY....its not overnight....

sorry if i came off as an asshole...
honestly when i saw ur setup i remembered who u were...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what would a t112 take rms?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:48 PM~7804259
> *i'll  be honest...my setup that im doin came from most of the info you gave me
> i was being honest with this guy, if you have the money then yeah go for it...but when ur only 18 like myself and in a budget working fulltime and still doin ur car the RIGHT WAY....its not overnight....
> 
> ...



don't sweat it peace 

i just want to see the 75% off price on the T40001bd and he can even throw $100 on for himself 

but i get these amps all day at $1215

so we shall see if he can and might help me out and make $100 


Creepin again if i can help you i will


----------



## AK 47 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 30 2007, 04:51 PM~7804293
> *don't sweat it peace
> 
> i just want to see the 75% off price on the T40001bd and he can even throw $100 on for himself
> ...


whered you get the black bass box and how much homie?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

his price isnt all that great...i asked him for a price of 3 of T10001bd and he said 400...i can get that all day shipped online


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:49 PM~7804275
> *what would a t112 take rms?
> *



i just did an install in a 2005 impala 

1 each T1 12" 4 ohm sub running at 2 ohms 
in a built to spec RF power enclosure 
3/4 MDF 
slot port 
tuned to 40 

i put a power 1000 on it 

getting like 1100 watts or 1200 watts 

it handles it fine 

it it at peak or 15% over peak now 

i would throw more power on it if it was me 
but it is him 
it is in his trunk , not sure if he has as good an ear for distortion as me , or if he will hear his suspension bottoming out , or how fast he will smell voice coil burning
so i was hesitant to feed more power to it 


safely they can handle 1000 rms each T1 all day long but clean poower


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AK 47_@Apr 30 2007, 01:53 PM~7804306
> *whered you get the black bass box and how much homie?
> *



www.proboxloaded.com


or 

www.proboxrocks.com


they are tuned to 45
HDF not MDF 

great for a pre-fab

not expensive 

$100 to $200 at most


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pm'd u...i need to ask u some ? der..


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:58 PM~7804363
> *pm'd u...i need to ask u some ? der..
> *


they are closing the doors at work 

gotta fly 

back on line tommorow 

get back at you then 

i will check my PM and reply tommorow 

later brother


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

later homie


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7804293
> *don't sweat it peace
> 
> i just want to see the 75% off price on the T40001bd and he can even throw $100 on for himself
> ...


900 for the amp  b.t.w i like your system idea! i might just cut it in half :biggrin: though and run 1 component set, 1 t2 15, and smaller amps, if i wer to do this, which amps would you recommend,,,,,,maybe a t 1500 1bd or a t20001bd for the 15, and a t400-2 for the component?????


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 03:39 PM~7805198
> *900 for the amp  b.t.w i like your system idea! i might just cut it in half  :biggrin: though and run 1 component set, 1 t2 15, and smaller amps, if i wer to do this, which amps would you recommend,,,,,,maybe a t 1500 1bd or  a t20001bd for the 15, and a t400-2 for the component?????
> *


i want the 5.25 t152s coponent set an the t1693c 6x9's,( i dont want to cut the doors) would a t400-2, amp. go with these components? i allready have the 4 guage amp kit installed in the 96 fleetwood. if i wer to use only these for my mids and highs.. what woofer/amp combo would compliment these??? :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

im planning on installing a t2 15 d2 , in the trunk of my caddy, but i need an amp what amp model should i go with????rockford


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

i think its the T20001bd. mo fo should pound!!!!


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 30 2007, 05:37 PM~7806005
> *i think its the T20001bd.  mo fo should pound!!!!
> *


i as thinking about a t15001bd? i think the t20001 can power 2 15 t2s?? ama i wrong?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 04:37 PM~7805549
> *i want the 5.25 t152s coponent set an the t1693c 6x9's,( i dont want to cut the doors) would a t400-2, amp. go with these components? i allready have the 4 guage amp kit installed in the 96 fleetwood. if  i wer to use only these for my mids and highs.. what woofer/amp  combo would compliment these??? :dunno:
> *


would a t2 15 sub go good with these components? if so..which t2 15 should i get and with what amp?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

i told you last night one T1500-1bd for one T215d2 or two T115d4's. Trust me, I am close with the rockford fosgate rep here in Fl. this is what they were designed for. The list of shit i told you i'm getting is for a demo car (the bubble) i am building for my shop and rockford. he explained all the new amps to me (not the grey amps - the small black T series aka power series amps) listen to me, you do not need to start five hundred posts about this I've been dealing with rockford for years, I know what i'm talking about.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 05:35 PM~7805988
> *im planning on installing a t2 15 d2 , in the trunk of my caddy, but i need an amp what amp model should i go with????rockford
> *


ttt


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

in other words - I've said my piece, you do what you want.
ps those are the model numbers in the last post.
just trying to help


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 30 2007, 07:04 PM~7806813
> *i told you last night one T1500-1bd for one T215d2 or two T115d4's. Trust me, I am close with the rockford fosgate rep here in Fl. this is what they were designed for. The list of shit i told you i'm getting is for a demo car (the bubble) i am building for my shop and rockford. he explained all the new amps to me (not the grey amps - the small black T series aka power series amps) listen to me, you do not need to start five hundred posts about this I've been dealing with rockford for years, I know what i'm talking about.
> *


cool im gonna go with the t1500 1bd and the t215d2, maybe double up this combo.. really appreciate your help!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

t1000.1


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

no problem


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> t1000.1
> [/quote isnt the t15001bd better for this t2 15 d2??? :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

im gong with on 15 sub in my trunk for my lows i want ideas on an enclosure i want it to look real clean!!! maybe a wall orsome fiberglassing???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> > t1000.1
> > [/quote isnt the t15001bd better for this t2 15 d2??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> better if you want to blow it the fuck up.....


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7807181
> *better if you want to blow it the fuck up.....
> *


hmm, it cost bout the same as the t10001, uses 4 guage instead of 0/1, it seems like a good choice to me? and its more compact,,,


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 30 2007, 01:31 PM~7804063
> *shows what you know
> i am running a T40001bd on 1 each T2 12" at 2 ohms 3700 watts
> 
> ...


  dayumn!! the guy at crutchfield thought i was crazy for wanting a t15001bd amp for a t215d2, he recomended a p500??? :uh:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

with a t1500ibd  amp???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

draws more current


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 30 2007, 08:19 PM~7807490
> *draws more current
> *


hmm,so with the t10001bd, i would need less electrical upgrades??


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

or any other amp say a t10001bd amp?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

class d amps draw less current than class ab amps to produce the same amount of power

u will still need a strong underhood battery and upgraded underhood wiring


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 30 2007, 09:08 PM~7807887
> *class d amps draw less current than class ab amps to produce the same amount of power
> 
> u will still need a strong underhood battery and upgraded underhood wiring
> *


cool  what battery//wiring do you recommend?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

what would sound better and pound harder... 2 15 t1's or a single t2 15????


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 09:31 PM~7808077
> *what would sound better and pound harder... 2 15  t1's or a single t2 15????
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Optima redtop

1/0ga power and ground upgrades underhood


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 03:39 PM~7805198
> *900 for the amp  b.t.w i like your system idea! i might just cut it in half  :biggrin: though and run 1 component set, 1 t2 15, and smaller amps, if i wer to do this, which amps would you recommend,,,,,,maybe a t 1500 1bd or  a t20001bd for the 15, and a t400-2 for the component?????
> *




what kinda of car are you planning this for 


if space permits and you can fit 6.5 components i would go ahead and do it 
if you feel your window will hit the 6.5 when lowered or you can't fit them for what ever reason 
5.25 components will do 

the power series components can handle 100 rms 200 peak 

i use no real fill front stage only 
on my 6.5 's i use a Type RF X3 2 channel 
the pair are sharing over 500 watts 

so they can take more than peak 

if you are not in a position money twise o be replacing stuff and or your ear is not that well versed as far as distortion goes stick with factory recommended RMS 

so feed the 6.5 or 5.25 comps with 100 watts rms each 

so if you not using rear fill and only fronts get a 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/pr...en_US&p_status=


if you are gonna use rear fill with fronts get 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/pr...en_US&p_status=



on the sub 

get 1 each 
T2 15" DVC 2 ohm sub
so you can wires at 1 ohm 


and the amp should be 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/pr...en_US&p_status=





granted you can put more power than i am recommending 


but again if you are not a in a money position and a do it yourselfer to be changing stuff 

stick with this 

you should be fine 

good luck 


use 0 awg power wire 
good rca's


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 04:37 PM~7805549
> *i want the 5.25 t152s coponent set an the t1693c 6x9's,( i dont want to cut the doors) would a t400-2, amp. go with these components? i allready have the 4 guage amp kit installed in the 96 fleetwood. if  i wer to use only these for my mids and highs.. what woofer/amp  combo would compliment these??? :dunno:
> *


5.25 & 6x9 
both power series fine

use the 400/4 power series 4 channel 

you can get a T2 12", or a T2 15" 

and drive either choice with a 1500 Bd power series


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 06:12 PM~7806275
> *would a t2 15 sub go good with these components? if so..which t2 15 should i get and with what amp?
> *



yes will go good 

use 1500 bd power series amp


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 07:54 PM~7807256
> *:uh:
> dayumn!! the guy at crutchfield thought i was crazy for wanting a t15001bd amp for a t215d2, he recomended a p500??? :uh:
> *



they don't want to warranty stuff

all crutchfield recommendations are conservative 

although his suggestion will work 

won't make you satisfied


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 30 2007, 07:04 PM~7806813
> *i told you last night one T1500-1bd for one T215d2 or two T115d4's. Trust me, I am close with the rockford fosgate rep here in Fl. this is what they were designed for. The list of shit i told you i'm getting is for a demo car (the bubble) i am building for my shop and rockford. he explained all the new amps to me (not the grey amps - the small black T series aka power series amps) listen to me, you do not need to start five hundred posts about this I've been dealing with rockford for years, I know what i'm talking about.
> *




sounds right 

wpb were at i am in wpb


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 06:10 AM~7809510
> *5.25 & 6x9
> both power series fine
> 
> ...


this sounds perfect!!!apreciate the advise! this is what i have on my list so far,t152s 5.25 comps,t1693c 6x9s,a t400-4 amp, <mids-highs....and a t215d2 subwoofer,a t15001bd amp,20 feet of sound deadening mat,........i guess if this isnt enough boom,i could allways up grade to a second t2 15 subwoofer and another set of components right?? :dunno: one mor question i allready have a rockford amp kit 8 guage can i use this for my highs? what other items do i need from rock ford in orde to install all this? ie,(battery clamp,dist block,another amp kit?) :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Apr 30 2007, 09:31 PM~7808077
> *what would sound better and pound harder... 2 15  t1's or a single t2 15????
> *


ttt?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

provided that your talking about the same car

with the same amp 

with the same cu feet devoted to each sub and same tuning 


and this amp is either powering 1 each T2 15" or 2 each T1 15" 

it would be fairly close 

hard to guess which would be louder 

which ever is louder would not be by much


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

haha, heres my old single 15. nothing special, jus figured id show ya


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 09:57 AM~7810749
> *provided that your talking about the same car
> 
> with the same amp
> ...


  coo


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 1 2007, 10:00 AM~7810770
> *haha, heres my old single 15. nothing special, jus figured id show ya
> 
> 
> ...


damn a black 59 thats nice


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7810680
> *this sounds perfect!!!apreciate the advise! this is what i have on my list so far,t152s 5.25 comps,t1693c 6x9s,a t400-4 amp, <mids-highs....and a t215d2 subwoofer,a t15001bd amp,20 feet of sound deadening mat,........i guess if this isnt enough boom,i could allways up grade to a second t2 15 subwoofer and another set of components right?? :dunno:  one mor question i allready have a rockford amp kit 8 guage can i use this for my highs? what other items do i need from rock ford in orde to install all this? ie,(battery clamp,dist block,another amp kit?) :dunno:
> *



try to upgrade your under hood battery to as large a battery that will fit in the tray 
with as much ca and cca optima is fine 




from your underhood battery run 0 awg power wire to trunk 

get an optima battery for trunk as well

run the 0 awg to battery in trunk 

now from battery in trunk to a distribution block 

1 in 2 out 

0 awg in from trunk battery to Dist block 

0 awg out to the mono amp fron Dist block 

4 guage out to highs amp from dist block 

no 8 guage at all 


maybe 8 guage speaker wire from mono amp to sub enclosure


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810853
> *try to upgrade your under hood battery to as large a battery that will fit in the tray
> with as much ca and cca optima is fine
> from your underhood battery run 0 awg power wire to trunk
> ...


  cool im writing all this shit down!! :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 10:26 AM~7810891
> * cool im writing all this shit down!! :biggrin:
> *



good so were not wasting our time 


what state are u in


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7810974
> *good so were not wasting our time
> what state are u in
> *


texas  i went to a shop here in town and they had a t1 15d2 man that thing is massive!! i might just run two of those insted of 1 t2,,, and that t1500 1bd amp is tiny! i cant believe how it could push harder than that huge t1000 amp??!!!!! i priced the red top and the yellow top optimas also nd the run 160 - 180$!! dayum! looks like even with te 75% discount fro rock ford its still gonna cost me a pretty penny!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

u get what u pay 4


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810853
> *try to upgrade your under hood battery to as large a battery that will fit in the tray
> with as much ca and cca optima is fine
> from your underhood battery run 0 awg power wire to trunk
> ...


this all makes sense but id have to use a t1000 amp instead of the smaller newer t1500 because the 1500 doesnt take 0/1 guage, right?, imleaning toward the t1000 1 bd because that t1500 looks very small and it takes4 guage istead of 0/1,maybe im wrong..?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 12:53 PM~7811788
> *this all makes sense but id have to use a t1000 amp instead of the smaller newer t1500 because the 1500 doesnt take 0/1 guage, right?, imleaning toward the t1000 1 bd because that t1500 looks very small and it takes4 guage istead of 0/1,maybe im wrong..?
> *



don't kid yourself 
i installed in a 2007 yukon 
1 each T2 15" dvc 2 ohm sub 
in a pro box pre fab ported and 45 hertz 
kinetic battery 
power series 1500 bd 2007 the tiny one running 1 ohm to sub 

it hit really nice 

the little amps do what they say regarless of size , actually they make more than rated power 

and they are easy to fit in samll places 


get what you like 

don't be nervous casue they are tiny


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 12:43 PM~7811708
> *texas  i went to a shop here in town and they had a t1 15d2 man that thing is massive!! i might just run two of those insted of 1 t2,,, and that t1500 1bd amp is tiny! i cant believe how it could push harder than that huge t1000 amp??!!!!! i priced the red top and the yellow top optimas also nd the run 160 - 180$!! dayum! looks like even with te 75% discount fro rock ford its still gonna cost me a pretty penny!
> *




massive is an RE XXX 

that shit is massive 

though the T series RF subs are big to


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

the amps are so small because they stack the boards differently now. they used to be large boards that span the size of the amp - now they stack many smaller boards side by side inside the amps like |||||||||||||| instead of ========. more area less space.
and yes 2 T115d4's will be louder and that amp is perfect for the pair.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@May 1 2007, 02:27 PM~7812478
> *the amps are so small because they stack the boards differently now. they used to be large boards that span the size of the amp - now they stack many smaller boards side by side inside the amps like |||||||||||||| instead of ========. more area less space.
> and yes 2 T115d4's will be louder and that amp is perfect for the pair.
> *


damn more good advise!!  i allready placed the order on the mids and highs!  and im going to go with the t1500 1bd amp or amps :biggrin: i think it will match up nicey and look good with the t400-4 amp i ordered


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 03:00 PM~7812760
> *damn more good advise!!   i allready placed the order on the mids and highs!  and im going to go with the t1500 1bd amp or amps :biggrin: i think it will match up nicey and look good with the t400-4 amp i ordered
> *


i got one more question! :biggrin: im debating now on getting two t2 15d2's and two t1500 1bd amps, or just getting 2 t1 15d4's and one t1500 1bd amp,,, now my question is would the electrical upgrades be about the same for these two systems?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 1 2007, 03:11 PM~7812852
> *i got one more question! :biggrin: im debating now on getting two t2 15d2's and two t1500 1bd amps, or just getting 2 t1 15d4's and one t1500 1bd amp,,, now my question is would the electrical upgrades be about the same for these two systems?
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i feel either choice you would benefit from hood and trunk battery

if you alt is GM it might be 140 amp in which case it will do


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 2 2007, 10:53 AM~7819014
> *i feel either choice you would benefit from hood and trunk battery
> 
> if you alt is GM it might be 140 amp in which case it will do
> *


cool,


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

for my box i wanted a ''wall'' in my trunk like a solid board of mdf where the trunk hinges start,and i wanted the t1 s or t2s to be inverted(magnet facing out box) i did measurements and theres enough room for a box for 2 15's but the box would have to have a hump cut out at the bottom.and have a slight angle in the rear,in order to make it fit in there.. is this a bad idea.. does my box have to be perfectly squared off? i know i should probably go with 12's :uh: but my trunk is pretty huge and i think it can work?  its a big ass 1996 fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 11:30 AM~7819350
> *for my box i wanted a ''wall'' in my trunk like a solid board of mdf where the trunk hinges start,and i wanted the t1 s or t2s to be inverted(magnet facing out box) i did measurements and theres enough room for a box for 2 15's but the box would have to have a hump cut out at the bottom.and have a slight angle in the rear,in order to make it fit in there.. is this a bad idea.. does my box have to be perfectly squared off? i know i should probably go with 12's :uh: but my trunk is pretty huge and i think it can work?  its a big ass 1996 fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 11:30 AM~7819350
> *for my box i wanted a ''wall'' in my trunk like a solid board of mdf where the trunk hinges start,and i wanted the t1 s or t2s to be inverted(magnet facing out box) i did measurements and theres enough room for a box for 2 15's but the box would have to have a hump cut out at the bottom.and have a slight angle in the rear,in order to make it fit in there.. is this a bad idea.. does my box have to be perfectly squared off? i know i should probably go with 12's :uh: but my trunk is pretty huge and i think it can work?  its a big ass 1996 fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


similar to this, but with 15 t1'







s or 15 t2's


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

put them bitches ported.....


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 2 2007, 04:47 PM~7821804
> *put them bitches ported.....
> *


yea they would be ported,


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but not inverted like that..


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

basically i want the two t2 15's in a wall like this one, but i want them inverted(magnet facing forward) and ported? is this possible? i have a very large trun







k...1996 fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yep, it can happen... where are you located, im in fort lauderdale.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 06:06 PM~7822234
> *basically i want the two t2 15's in a wall like this one, but  i want them inverted(magnet facing forward) and ported? is this possible? i have a very large trun
> 
> 
> ...


to get the correct volume the box would have to be shaped odly in the back in order to make it fit..will this hurt the sound quality?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

your talking about that shelf in your trunk or what not? depending on whose building it, it can kill the sound quality, or not effect it at all.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7823575
> *your talking about that shelf in your trunk or what not? depending on whose building it, it can kill the sound quality, or not effect it at all.
> *


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 08:23 PM~7823493
> *to get the correct volume the box would have to be shaped odly in the back in order to make it fit..will this hurt the sound quality?
> *


an easy solution would be getting some 12 inch t2's instead of 15's, but i think 12s would look wimpy and small in my huge trunk :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7823575
> *your talking about that shelf in your trunk or what not? depending on whose building it, it can kill the sound quality, or not effect it at all.
> *


thers no real big'shelf'' it just slightly slopes in the rear, and theres a small circular hump in the floor where the spare was supposed to sit on


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 11:04 PM~7823858
> *thers no real big'shelf'' it just slightly slopes in the rear, and theres a small circular hump in the floor where the spare was supposed to sit on
> *


my post still holds


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 2 2007, 11:30 AM~7819350
> *for my box i wanted a ''wall'' in my trunk like a solid board of mdf where the trunk hinges start,and i wanted the t1 s or t2s to be inverted(magnet facing out box) i did measurements and theres enough room for a box for 2 15's but the box would have to have a hump cut out at the bottom.and have a slight angle in the rear,in order to make it fit in there.. is this a bad idea.. does my box have to be perfectly squared off? i know i should probably go with 12's :uh: but my trunk is pretty huge and i think it can work?  its a big ass 1996 fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 2 2007, 09:16 PM~7823988
> *my post still holds
> *


fuk it i guess ill just try it out,, if the box isnt perfect im sure it will still sound pretty good,  uffin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i noticed rockford came out with new amps and new punch series subwoofers, im curious if or when they will come out with new power series subwoofers...???? :0


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

one more "nothing special" :biggrin: 
15" LA Storm dvc Sub in Ground Shaker 15" Single Ported Box


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

One more couldn't hurt...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you need to find a rockford forum. i believe rockford has a link to a forum on their website.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:scrutinize: doesnt look good with only one woofer, im gona need 2


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i want to run a rockford t1500 1bd amp, i have a 1996 fleetwood and i wanted a ''wall'' in the trunk,now should i go with 2 12 t1's or a sigle 15 '' t2???what will look, fit ,and sound better ?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

something like this would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

damn no one has an opinion on 2 12s or 1 15 for a fleetwood trunk??? :uh:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ill go with the 15


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 12 2007, 09:17 PM~7891740
> *ill go with the 15
> *


i wonder if i have room for 2 15s with 2 t1500 amps, that would look nice?


----------



## lilpimp0596 (Oct 18, 2006)

how much can she get 2 t1 15's for hit me up


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.rockfordfosgate.com/forum


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

NOW IM PRETTY SET ON USING JUST ONE T1500 ROCKFORD AMP FOR MY BASS, I GOT THE POWER SERIES 6X9'S AND THE POWER 5.25 COMPONENTS AND THE POWER T400-4 TO PUSH THEM NOW I NEED TO DECIDE ON A WOOFER OR WOOFERS,,,,WHAT WOULD YOU CAR STEREO HEADS RECOMMEND??? :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

im thinking, three 12''t1's? or two 15' t1's? or one 15''t2?? any ideas????


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

it depends on what kind of car its going in and how much air space you will have , if you do have alot of space go with tha 2-15's if not then 3-12's .


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@May 14 2007, 05:24 PM~7902885
> *it depends on what kind of car its going in and how much air space you will have , if you do have alot of space go with tha 2-15's  if not then 3-12's .
> *


its a 96 fleetwood but i dont want to use the entire trunk, i want a ''wall''....


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah then if you want a wall go with tha 2-15's.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@May 14 2007, 05:38 PM~7902972
> *yeah then if you want a wall go with tha 2-15's.
> *


thanks for the advise


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

no problem , you welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 14 2007, 05:30 PM~7902929
> *its a 96 fleetwood but i dont want to use the entire trunk, i want a ''wall''....
> *


but 3 12's would look really nice also :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

in the rockford forum it seems lke most people with big bodies have the same components i have power 5.25's and power 6x9's and are going with 3 12 inch t1's poweredby







a single t1500 1bd amp,in a wall similar to this one..


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 14 2007, 08:58 PM~7904934
> *in the rockford forum it seems lke most people with big bodies have the same components i have power 5.25's and power 6x9's and are going with 3 12 inch t1's poweredby
> 
> 
> ...


if i wanted to use just a single t1500 1bd amp and place them in a wall like this picture,what sub/s would you guys recomend? a single t2 15? ...maybe 2 t1 15's? or 3 t1 12's?? :dunno:


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

I WANT OPINIONS ON THE ULTIMATE SYSTEM FOR A 96 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC???MUST BE ROCK FORD PRODUCTS.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

would it overheat tryin to push 3 12's? What ohms are the speakers and what ohms is the amp stable at....you might not even be able to run all 3 off that amp so you might be better off doin the 15"s


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@May 16 2007, 06:23 AM~7914325
> *would it overheat tryin to push 3 12's? What ohms are the speakers and what ohms is the amp stable at....you might not even be able to run all 3 off that amp so you might be better off doin the 15"s
> *


amp is 1500 watts but its stable at 1000 at 2 ohms, woofers are dual 2 or 4,


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 11:19 PM~7913548
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

check out the rockford fosgate forum...tons of info there...and its all RF! Just go with (2) T1's ported...you'll be happy!! Its not gonna be a small box neither, each sub requires 2.25cu' ported....thats not counting material/woofer displacement. Just go to the site.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

the amp throws 1,500+ watts more like 1,600 i wonder if i should get a single t2 15 (1000 watt sub) or if i shoud get 2???


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

you said you did not like the 1 sub look i believe 


so i thought you had already decided that 2 would be the least you would do


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7917294
> *you said you did not like the 1 sub look  i believe
> so i thought you had already decided that 2 would be the least you would do
> *


yea i think 2subs look way better! i really want 2 15s, and i really like the new rockford amps t1500 1bd's, but everyon is telling me i dont have the space,if i want them in a ''wall'', and i really dont want to have to run 2 amps for my subs...on the rockford forum the recommend 3 t1 12s fo the t1500 amp? i wish they made a 2000 wat amp in the new style then i wold just get that and 2 t2 15s and call it a day


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

2 12's in a box :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 14 2007, 09:27 PM~7905191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see this would look nice with 3 t1 12s , my t400-4 mounted on one side of the trunk and my t15001bd on the other,


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

okay i measured the space i have to work with (behind the wall) and i got approx..46'' wide 20''height, and about 30'' deep(floor space)...now how many and what size woofers can i work with?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810853
> *try to upgrade your under hood battery to as large a battery that will fit in the tray
> with as much ca and cca optima is fine
> from your underhood battery run 0 awg power wire to trunk
> ...


ok i already have a 4 guage amp kit,my components my t400-4 amp and my power 6x9s, im still undecided on the subwoofers, but i made up my mind to run a single t1500-1bd amp for the lows, now i need to make a list of all the stuff i need to wire this up, i plan to use my stock battery 940 c, and a kinetic 600 in the trunk,now what all do i need? i will need two battery terminals(1/0 ) for the under hood battery,a 1/0 guage amp kit,2 more terminals (1/0) guage for the trunk battery?,1 (fused distibution block?(or maybe 2 im unsure??) 2 sets of high quality rcs (20 feet?) ??? oh and what guage speaker wire do i use for the 5.25s and 6x9s?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i want a wall in my trunk must be rockford power series, my wall gives me 46 inches long 20 inches high and 30'' deep ! howmany and what size woofersshould i go with???? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u will be trapping all the sound inside the trunk.....


3 12s straight across
2 15s straight across
5 10s staggered


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 16 2007, 08:15 PM~7920061
> *u will be trapping all the sound inside the trunk.....
> 3 12s straight across
> 2 15s straight across
> ...


good info, thanks, :biggrin: do you have a better suggestion? im going more for looks than sound btw :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 16 2007, 08:15 PM~7920061
> *u will be trapping all the sound inside the trunk.....
> 3 12s straight across
> 2 15s straight across
> ...


i wanna use one t15001bd amp its probably rated at like 1,600 watts, what sub or subs should i go with?the t1s are 600 watts and the t2s are 1000?


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

2 18" btl's with full cooling in a ported box tuned to 30hz would reak absolute havoc. But you will need another 1600w amp


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@May 17 2007, 11:15 AM~7923922
> *2 18" btl's with full cooling in a ported box tuned to 30hz would reak absolute havoc. But you will need another 1600w amp
> *


that sounds great! but i have to use rock ford products,,


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 17 2007, 12:07 PM~7924304
> *that sounds great! but i have to use rock ford products,,
> *


why?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 17 2007, 01:56 PM~7925040
> *why?
> *


i get a big discount


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@May 17 2007, 01:15 PM~7923922
> *2 18" btl's with full cooling in a ported box tuned to 30hz would reak absolute havoc. But you will need another 1600w amp
> *


1 he would need 3 more amps to power a pair of btl's 

2 he doesnt have anywhere near enough space for a pair of those

3 stop being a fanboy


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 16 2007, 09:01 PM~7920389
> *i  wanna use one t15001bd amp its probably rated at like 1,600 watts, what sub or subs should i go with?the t1s are 600 watts and the t2s are 1000?
> *


??


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i bought a new rockford t 400-4 (400 watt amp) and its actually rated at 482 rms,, sounds allright but shouldnt it be alot higher! most rockford amps are underrated! should i just sell it and try again!? :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

it does its rms power wtf more were u expecting?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah I'd say +82 watts is a nice deal... even if they are theoretical.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

:uh: the older style amps produce way more rms ive heard a t 400 doing lke 700+


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 3 2007, 04:32 AM~7825443
> *One more couldn't hurt...
> 
> 
> ...


see like right here it looks like your missing a few subs at least one more


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 17 2007, 10:59 PM~7927380
> *see like right here it looks like your missing a few subs at least one more
> *


... what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 17 2007, 09:57 PM~7927371
> *:uh: the older style amps produce way more rms  ive heard a t 400 doing lke 700+
> *


the older style? eh the T series isnt old....DSM is old

if you wanted an amp that does 900w you should have bought an amp rated at 900w :uh:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 17 2007, 09:35 PM~7928046
> *the older style?  eh the T series isnt old....DSM is old
> 
> if you wanted an amp that does 900w you should have bought an amp  rated at 900w  :uh:
> *


naw never mind i guess the brand new 2007 rockford ''mini'' amps (the black ones) are not rated as high as the older models, or at least thats the excuse i get from rockford forum :biggrin: apparently since they made them smaller they dont have as high a ''birth sheet rms rating as the previous models(larger amps)


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

the old models were the shit and sitll are


----------



## Killer Kali (Jul 14, 2005)

i got two rf 2000bd amps bridged in my cadi, and i had it running to three T1s, a 12 farad cap , optima under the hood and those subs didn't last to long. had no problems with the car draining. those subs didn't last to long. i'm waiting for my new T2s to come in.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Killer Kali_@May 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7932993
> *i got two rf 2000bd amps bridged in my cadi, and i had it running to three T1s, a 12 farad cap , optima under the hood and those subs didn't last to long.  had no problems with the car draining. those subs didn't last to long. i'm waiting for my new T2s to come in.
> *


what does you running about 5000 watts to three 600 watt subs have to do with any thing? :uh:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 18 2007, 02:42 PM~7932130
> *the old models were the shit and sitll are
> *


you seem to be right seems like the older models throw way more actual rms than the newer models


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

IVE HEARD OF UPGRADING THE ''BIG 3'' but what exactly is the big 3 , and what all do i need to do it?


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

1. bigger battery wire like 0 guage
2. bigger battery
3. bigger alternator


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@May 18 2007, 09:29 PM~7934246
> *1. bigger battery wire like 0 guage
> 2. bigger battery
> 3. bigger alternator
> *


no its just a ''wire'' upgrade of 3 of the wires on/near the battery to 0 guage, but im not exactly sure which 3? i know one goes to alt and one is from the neg. of battery to ground on car body...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

battery+ to alternator+
battery- to chassis
engine block to chassis


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7934483
> *battery+ to alternator+
> battery- to chassis
> engine block to chassis
> *


cool..  thanks again!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

there's a tutorial in the pinned topic on how it's done


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, just get yourself some 1/0 guage wire, ring terminals, some split loom, zip ties, and leave the stock wires in place... you're just adding more wires.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2007, 10:03 PM~7934508
> *there's a tutorial in the pinned topic on how it's done
> *


sweet ill look it up


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 18 2007, 10:04 PM~7934512
> *Yeah, just get yourself some 1/0 guage wire, ring terminals, some split loom, zip ties, and leave the stock wires in place... you're just adding more wires.
> *


  so u leave thestock wires in place and add 0 guage on top of that! dayum thats alot of wire! gonna be thicker than a mother!how the hell im gonna get that on the battery? (buy special battery terminals)???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Just get some like this at advance auto parts... they're like $3


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7934552
> *Just get some like this at advance auto parts... they're like $3
> 
> 
> ...


that car audio forum is very helpfull thanks,,, oh and my battery takes screw in terminals


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 12:40 AM~7934741
> *that car audio forum is very helpfull thanks,,, oh and my battery takes screw in terminals
> *


side posts, you need an adapter from autozone in order to attach ring terminals to it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 18 2007, 09:27 PM~7933555
> *you seem to be right seems like the older models throw way more actual rms than the newer models
> *


no they dont they were just rated to do less power than they actually did......


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2007, 08:20 AM~7935785
> *no they dont they were just rated to do less power than they actually did......
> *


your right again! thats the same answer i got from rockford :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 11:08 AM~7935965
> *your right again! thats the same answer i got from rockford :biggrin:
> *


Im teh man


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

now i have a brand new car battery for a 2001 dodge avenger (never used)can i use this battery for my trunk battery?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING IF INSTEAD OF ADDING AN EXTRA TRUNK BATTERY OR ADDING A CAPICITOR WOULDNT IT MAKE MORE SENCE TO JUSTBUY A VERY POWERFULL UNDER HOOD BATTERY? LIKE A'' KINETIC 1700 CA,'' ETC..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7936092
> *now i have a brand new car battery for a 2001 dodge avenger (never used)can i use this battery for my trunk battery?
> *


u can but u will need a relay....

Id go with a strong underhood batt and upgraded wiring


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2007, 11:13 AM~7936441
> *u can but u will need a relay....
> 
> Id go with a strong underhood batt and upgraded wiring
> *


yea i think im just gonna do the ''big 3'' and use only one t1500 (1500watt ) amp for my lows, i have a 140 amp alt. and a 800 ca 900cca super start under hood battery, u think ill be ok? i dont really want a trunk batery


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

can someone get me a wiring diagram for rockford ravdvd2 04 model flipout?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 01:39 PM~7936521
> *yea i think im just gonna do the ''big 3'' and use only one t1500 (1500watt ) amp for my lows, i have a 140 amp alt. and a 800 ca 900cca super start under hood battery, u think ill be ok? i dont really want a trunk batery
> *


sounds like a plan... make sure that batt is in good condition


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2007, 11:52 AM~7936568
> *sounds like a plan... make sure that batt is in good condition
> *


so my plan is to run my 800ca 900cca super start battery,my factory 140 amp alt, upgrade my big 3, and use one 400watt amp for highs one 1500 watt for lows..no capicitor no extra battery... ?sound good?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 02:05 PM~7936609
> *so my plan is to run my 800ca 900cca super start battery,my factory 140 amp alt, upgrade my big 3, and use one 400watt amp for highs one 1500 watt for lows..no capicitor no extra battery... ?sound good?
> *


i predict massive dimming and other voltage issues


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2007, 12:45 PM~7936734
> *i predict massive dimming and other voltage issues
> *


i can get a rockford 10 farad capicitor for 130$ would this solve my problem?would my 800-900 cc battery my 140 stock alternator ,''big'3''and the 10 farad cap be good for my 2000 watt system? would it be good enough for 3,500 watts? :dunno:


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

2000 watts

go have your battery in the front tested to make sure if it is still close to rated cca's
then you can either go get a high output alt or add the second battery in the trunk. If your old battery still has good output voltage it sound not cause a current drop by adding a second battery. You should be ok with out a relay or anything. Also go have your alt checked to see what it really puts out. Many alts will say 80 amps and idle but over time it drops and may only be putting out 45 at idle. Ohio Gen. make some really good high output alts. If you are look to spend as little as possible on it excessive amprage is the cheapest way to go but id say go with a ohio generator alt if possible. Caps wont do a thing for voltage drops. On other solution is batcaps they dischage power fast like a cap but hold power like a battery.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdaudio_@May 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7937196
> *2000 watts
> 
> go have your battery in the front tested to make sure if it is still close to rated cca's
> ...


thats way too much work and money and time, i just wanted to know if a 10 farad rockford cap,would be good enough for my 2000 watt system if i do my big 3, and my alt(140) and under hood battery(800ca)


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 19 2007, 01:12 PM~7936837
> *i can get a rockford 10 farad capicitor for 130$ would this solve my problem?would my 800-900 cc battery my 140 stock alternator ,''big'3''and the 10 farad cap be good for my 2000 watt system? would it be good enough for 3,500 watts? :dunno:
> *


ttt


----------



## Scr8pn (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@May 19 2007, 02:44 PM~7936541
> *can someone get me a wiring diagram for rockford ravdvd2 04 model flipout?
> *


http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scripts/rig...ated=1116370079


pg 10


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

I HAVE REGULAR ROCKFORD RCS',(THE RED ONES), WILL I NOTICE ANY DIFFERENCE IF I UPGRADE TO THE NEW TWISTED RCAS?WILL I BE OK WITH THESE? IM ONLY RUNNING 2000 WATTS, :dunno:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 18 2007, 02:42 PM~7932130
> *the old models were the shit and sitll are
> *



t40001bd against any rf mono ever made 

no contest


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2007, 08:20 AM~7935785
> *no they dont they were just rated to do less power than they actually did......
> *



i wish i had $5 for every time i heard old rf better than new 

i could buy something large


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

for a 2000 watt system, what electrical upgrades are necessary? i dont really want to run a second battery...


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

then if you dont want a second battry just put a yellow top optima battery under the hood and also upgrade your wire to 0 guage and get a bigger alternator.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 21 2007, 03:47 PM~7949859
> *for a 2000 watt system, what electrical upgrades are necessary? i dont really want to run a second battery...
> *


or change my alternator :biggrin: i have a 140 amp alt,upgrading all my wires to 0/guage,i was thinking id be ok with just a 10 farad cap???


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 21 2007, 03:53 PM~7949900
> *or change my alternator :biggrin:  i have a 140 amp alt,upgrading all my wires to 0/guage,i was thinking id be ok with just a 10 farad cap???
> *


oh my battery is 940 ca and 800cca :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

My buddies old 96 Fleetwood Trunk, just an idea for ya.....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Damn lets see some more pics of that.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 21 2007, 10:03 PM~7952586
> *Damn lets see some more pics of that.
> *


don't have anymore of the trunk unfortunately, he sold the car :twak:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7952324
> *My buddies old 96 Fleetwood Trunk, just an idea for ya.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

im putting a 5.25 component set in my front doors where should i mount the x overs? where do most people mount these? :dunno:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

why do most prefer components over coaxials?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 25 2007, 09:47 PM~7980360
> *why do most prefer components over coaxials?
> *


better sound


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 1 2007, 06:06 AM~7809496
> *what kinda of car are you planning this for
> if space permits and you can fit 6.5 components i would go ahead and do it
> if you feel your window will hit the 6.5 when lowered or you can't fit them for what ever reason
> ...


damn! my t400-4 does [email protected] ohms :angry: and my 5.25 components need 100 watts each! not to mention my 110 watt 6x9's,should i have got a t600-4 that does 100x4 [email protected] ohms? my amp will do [email protected] ohms,, what amp do i need??? :angry:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7981517
> *damn! my t400-4 does [email protected] ohms :angry: and my 5.25 components need 100 watts each! not to mention my 110 watt 6x9's,should i have got a t600-4 that does 100x4 [email protected] ohms? my amp will do [email protected] ohms,, *


what amp do i need??? :angry:
what amp do i need??? should i sell the t 400-4 and ge a t600-4?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the t400 will work just fine.....


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2007, 09:42 AM~7982873
> *the t400 will work just fine.....
> *


well i cut holes and installed my 6x9s,my 5.25 components are not in yet, but i noticed that my rear doors also have room or some 5.25s!!!!should i buy another 5.25 component set for them rear doors??? should i sell my t400-4 and get a t 600-4?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 27 2007, 10:43 AM~7987671
> *well i cut holes and installed my 6x9s,my 5.25 components are not in yet, but i noticed that my rear doors also have room or some 5.25s!!!!should i buy another 5.25 component set for them rear doors??? should i sell my t400-4 and get a t 600-4?
> *


?? or is one component set and a pair of 6x9s with the (t400-4)good enough for a big 4 door car?  im only gonna run 1500 watts to the trunk to a single t2


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

car has 100 watt 6x9s, now,,,would 4 coaxials(60 watts each)(one in each door) sound better than a single (100 watt) component set (in front door)???


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

i mounted my t400-4 on my rear deck right between my 6x9's, is this a pretty good spot?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 30 2007, 12:10 AM~8004260
> *i mounted my t400-4 on my rear deck right between my 6x9's, is this a pretty good spot?
> *


...if you want everyone to see it and the sun to melt it...suuuuure...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks, it'll make it easy for me to bust out the window and snag it.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

its a small cadillac window with limo tint


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

homie you make so many topics :uh:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 29 2007, 09:13 PM~8004279
> *thanks, it'll make it easy for me to bust out the window and snag it.
> *


cool ill have a good defense for the murder trial :thumbsup:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

:roflmao: added to this topic


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol holy shit this is still going on?!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 29 2007, 11:10 PM~8004260
> *i mounted my t400-4 on my rear deck right between my 6x9's, is this a pretty good spot?
> *


no its quite stupid actually


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 30 2007, 02:36 PM~8009282
> *no its quite stupid actually
> *


stupid is what stupid does :angry:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 31 2007, 05:36 AM~8013595
> *stupid is what stupid does :angry:
> *




remove from package tray and re-mount it , it is a nice amp and you will be unhappy if it gets taken and you have to replace a window and re tint 

if you bait a hook you will eventually catch a fish 

words to wise 

it is not that big and you take an hour or 2 and relocate it

peace


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@May 31 2007, 06:38 AM~8013775
> *remove from package tray and re-mount it , it is a nice amp and you will be unhappy if it gets taken and you have to replace a window and re tint
> 
> if you bait a hook you will eventually catch a fish
> ...


yea its there temporarily tll i get my t1500, and some mdf,,,


----------

